# Getting Into Photojournalism, advice?



## AliciaDarling (Sep 20, 2010)

I am currently putting together a portfolio for a Photography course in September 2011 at a local college, my future career goal is to get into photojournalism. 

Now in getting a degree in photography, should I try to sign up at a university for a $700-$900 dollar journalism course that would probably be a semester or two long, or should I try to go to a University and get a degree in journalism. 

Thats my issue. Opinions?


----------



## CNCO (Sep 20, 2010)

im not a pro but having more degrees never hurt. even if the degree doesnt get you a job or does get you a job, you learn more about your passion and will become more valuable.


----------



## farmerj (Sep 20, 2010)

contact the school of your choosing and ask to sit down with an admissions counselor.

Best reason to be in school right now is because of the lousy job market.  Gives you something productive to do at the moment.

research the job market...

See what the growth and earning potential is.
ISEEK | Minnesota's career, education, and job resource


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 20, 2010)

> contact the school of your choosing and ask to sit down with an admissions counselor.


*AMEN*
Also see if department has an academic advisor.


----------



## henkelphoto (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Alicia, 

  Well, I'm a photo editor/photographer for a newspaper in Las Vegas. As for schooling, one of the reasons to attend a "pj" school is the networking you can do with the alums. I would also mention that unless you have web skills and video experience (including knowledge of Final Cut, Sound Slides, Flash and Clickability) your job possibilities will be very limited. Going to a school to get a photojournalism degree will probably include classes in all of those, as well as classes in the business of photojournalism, legal and ethics. 

  At this time, as someone else stated, it's very hard in the photojournalism field. Newspapers are cutting back, magazine jobs are non-existant, and until the economy comes back, freelance photojournalism is hard to find. 

  That said, the field is far from dead. It's very rewarding, but not a high paying photo profession. NGOs use a lot of freelance and that's always something to look at. 

  Having said all that, if you have the drive and don't plan on getting wealthy, you can make it in photojournalism without a pj degree, or even a college degree for that matter. It's just a bit harder. 

Jerry


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 20, 2010)

What other courses are you taking?
Do you have any contacts that can get you a job in the industry?


----------

